# Anyone having good weather?



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Here in this part of Illinois it seems to rain every other day.

Anyone able to get hay put up?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not any better in Southern Indiana. Did get 16 acres baled Tuesday. Went in very wet though @ about 55 to 60% in balage. 22 more acres on the ground, half inch of rain today, more on the way, field is very soft now and 240 more acres to cut, no corn planted, no beans planted.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Got about 350 acres of corn in. Hay is ready to cut as soon as the weather lets up.


----------



## Feno (Feb 16, 2009)

dont worry guys, in Brazil climate is screwed. on southern part of my country is not raining since december...farmers are crazy and waiting for the banks..in my region, in central Brazil where dry season had to start a month ago, it is raining straight in the last 40 days...hard to harvest the crops or even to bale anything..u have 1 day of sun and in the late evening start s to rain again
climate is changing and we, the ones who work and live of the land, are going to be the first to suffer, in the southern or northen hemisphere.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hay was close to being ready but rain has moved in and we've had close to an 1" in the last two days, no blow down of standing crop yet, knock on wood. It looks like we're out of the fields until early next week anyway and they're talking about more rain this weekend. Guess that new baler is going to have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This looks like the start of one of them yrs.Had a 1" of rain on south farm yesterday AM ,headed to north farm to plant 90 ac of corn and it rained 2" there as I was driving to the field.Now it looks like rain here shortly.GRRRRRR The alfalfa here is way behind,just been to cold.Spots on hills are only 1" tall,deep frost?some 4" on rest of field.Winter Kill in low spots from ice.Alot of hay is getting tore up because of poor stands.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I think if we miss this chance of rain today we will try to cut tomorrow for the first time. Atleast enough to get the equipment shined up and get the new guys trained. Could be an interesting weekend.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Not even close to good weather. One pacific storm after another-I bet we' ve had at least an inch of rain every day this week. It's ok though, our grass isn't quite ready and neither is our equipment-only two more things to fix and we'll be ready to go. Funny how those "winter" projects kinda move themselves into spring-wonder how that happens?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

This weather is something else, wet right now we cant get anything done, but wait a month and we will be begging for a rain . Gota love it.
THOMAS


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Probably rain tonight...fair chance tomorrow and Saturday...then maybe three nice days...but I would not hold my breath. Should start wrapping baleage to sell.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

I was mistaken it rains everyday. More today.

Got a few things left to fix that don't need fixed. Good thing is we got over our corn ground once so it isn't to weedy. And I would agree with others our hay is not as far a long as I would have hoped in a normal year. Again due to the lack of the sun! But everything will work out...it always does.
Mark


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Well as i sit in this house i think my smooth fields i probaly did have are now looking like a military proving ground,It might be time for a drink.
THOMAS


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

As they tell me it's going to rain every other day, But WTF I have had an inch in 45 days my fields look like shit!!! Sorry, but they do. The necesssary evil !!!!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Butch, we will trade you for the next 45 days. I have had 1.4 inches since Wednesday morning. Too flippin' wet to get off of the road! Gonna need a lot of beer this spring.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Raining again and supposed to rain all day. more waiting.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Light shower here, 2.5 inches predicted for today. Possibly could have found a spot dry enough this afternoon.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Getting ready to rain right now, but weve had 4 days of dry weather, baled about 500 bales yesterday, great shape.
THOMAS


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Another 1" over the weekend and Monday and now they say more is coming 
this weekend. It's also been unusually cool. Monday's high was 56, next 
Monday they're saying 60 after the front goes through. Oats are out in head but 
aren't filled out yet and they're not turning at all due to all the rain and cool
weather. AC has been off for over a week now. Gives me a little more time 
to get things ready.


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

I am a little jealous but not really. We just dont get that kind of moisture here for the most part. I would have to agree with it seem very cool / cold for being the middle of may


----------



## Optiwizard (Jun 23, 2008)

Half way through first cut. Saw the window and went for it. Put up some great orchard grass. Heck had the baler half apart doing repairs didn't think I was gonna get a break from the rain but slapped that baler back together and made out great. Now it's back to rain.


----------

